# Do you ever plan to retire?



## jon wayne (Mar 16, 2021)

We are blessed to be in a business that we enjoy. Some of us have made a lot of money, some, not so much. I was a busy jingle guy while it was a profitable musical product, but it just stopped. I now compose for choirs, except for fricken Covid has put that one on hold. I plan on working til I die, not so much for the money, but to fulfill a life-long passion to write memorable music. I had a writing partner for a few years and he was in his 80s. I remember him being at my studio and getting a call from Disney for lyrics. That’s what I want. Do you plan on walking away when you’ve made enough money?


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Mar 16, 2021)

No. If I'm not working on something (paid or otherwise) I get very bored and feel like I'm not being productive. Regardless of the financial aspects of it, when I'm between projects I don't know what to do with myself and end up trying to find something to work on. My partner is generally hanging out in the room with me so it's not like I'm neglecting that either. 

I plan to always keep working even if it's just developing products for myself. Having said that, hopefully I can get to a point where I don't have to worry about constantly getting more work and can be more particular about which jobs I choose to take on.


----------



## BenG (Mar 16, 2021)

No. Work less and on only things I love, but likely never retire.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 16, 2021)

I will keep writing music until my last moment in this life.


----------



## X-Bassist (Mar 16, 2021)

Retiring is so you can finally do the things you always wanted to do. I’m already there. 😄


----------



## Arbee (Mar 16, 2021)

Writing and producing music is surely one of the most stimulating ways to keep the brain young (assuming you're not just recycling your own history/era which sadly so many older folk do). 

Pull back a little to reduce stress and make room for other things in your life? Absolutely! But retire? Never!


----------



## Daryl (Mar 17, 2021)

What does "retire" mean?


----------



## Dietz (Mar 17, 2021)

Daryl said:


> What does "retire" mean?


Retiring means you have to be able to afford it first.


----------



## tmhuud (Mar 17, 2021)

Daryl said:


> What does "retire" mean?



Not really sure. Maybe it’s like a remanufactured tire but a bit different than a retread.

I wouldnt have a problem with the tomahawk tires, since they use the same FAA approved procedure to do the motorcycle tires as they do the aircraft tires. (almost all commercial aircraft have remanufactured tires on them)

They might not have the whiz bang effect of the latest and greatest offerings by whomever, but it doesnt matter if they get you down the road just as well! Did I get that right?


----------



## chocobitz825 (Mar 17, 2021)

How?


----------



## mikeh-375 (Mar 17, 2021)

I did retire, made enough to do so early and am now blissfully holed up in my ivory tower writing crap no-one cares about except me.....oh happy days. No more basic common chords here folks and no buggers telling me music should "go up at the end".


----------



## mikeh-375 (Mar 17, 2021)

...amen Satchmo


----------



## Arbee (Mar 17, 2021)

3DC said:


> Retirement? Seriously?
> I am 48 and I literally started making music only couple of moths ago.


You give me butterflies


----------



## FrankieD (Mar 17, 2021)

I am 60 and retired comfortably from an academic doctor job and am working super hard and hoping someone someday pays me to write music with super simple basic chords...lol. 

This is my retirement. I plan to work another 20 years at least. Then it's tits up for me.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 17, 2021)

Retiring from my regular full-time career? Yes, 100%. From writing music and my other passions? Never! I will finally have time to give those things my full attention.


----------



## d.healey (Mar 17, 2021)

Nope, but I have a pension just in case


----------



## Markrs (Mar 17, 2021)

d.healey said:


> Nope, but I have a pension just in case


Always good to have one of those!


----------



## Polkasound (Mar 17, 2021)

In polka music, you can be 70 years old and veteran musicians are still referring to you as "the new kid".


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Apr 16, 2021)

Dietz said:


> Retiring means you have to be able to afford it first.


And this is the other reason why most of us won't retire....


----------



## dohm (Apr 18, 2021)

Yes, I plan to retire someday. Hopefully, I never have to stop creating and playing music.


----------



## molemac (Apr 18, 2021)

I am celebrating my 60th this year and getting my band from my 20s back together again. Its a lot more fun than playing with logic in a dark room on my own which I have done for decades. I will continue to write and buy string libraries only because of fear of missing out but am increasingly liking the idea of staffpad and finally learning to write a score on paper. Bit late, I know.


----------



## borisb2 (Apr 18, 2021)

molemac said:


> Its a lot more fun than playing with logic in a dark room on my own which I have done for decades.


you should have switched to cubase .. only happy bright days here


----------



## FredericBernard (Apr 19, 2021)

jon wayne said:


> Do you plan on walking away when you’ve made enough money?


...never!


----------



## SyMTiK (Apr 19, 2021)

I mean my career is only just starting so can't really say at 23 whether or not I will retire or not, depends how successful I become xD but I don't see myself ever retiring from music entirely. I think if I lucked out and made a killing doing music, I would probably just work on fewer projects, and only work on projects that I was truly passionate about, with no concern for money. Either that, or go the teaching route. I love helping others and always thought that teaching and mentoring others would be a very fulfilling job. 

But at 23 I am currently in the position of taking on just about every opportunity I can, and loving it


----------



## Loïc D (Apr 19, 2021)

I’d retire from music only if I’m asked to. 
* wife sighs and asks *


----------



## Double Helix (Apr 19, 2021)

First, I love my three jobs (college professor, musician in two cool bands, copy editor for a publisher in Sarasota), so no, no plans to stop doing what I love to do.
Further, when I have time off, I just don't know what to do with myself.
Therefore, I will have to be dragged off kicking and screaming. I have no plans to go gentle into that good night. . . you can't get rid of ol' Double Helix so easily.


----------



## Dear Villain (Apr 19, 2021)

I retired in my late 30s from being the bread winner. Now I'm the bread eater and composer of the family. My wife loves my music so much, she said one day: "why don't we build you a studio in the backyard...with thick walls and lots of insulation so nobody can hear your mu...so nobody disturbs you while you write your music."

Dave


----------

